# John Deere F 935 electrial system



## ioneboss (Apr 25, 2009)

I changed all the relays. Nothing different still shuts off the fuel system. The netural safety switch is doing its job.

Does anyone know where i can pick up a F 935 Tech Manual #1487 dated 01/ 10(Oct)/95 at agood price i hear it has a full electrical diagram with trouble shooting sugestions


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I get my John Deere stuff from Hutson Ag. at their Russelville, KY store. Ask for Ricky Heflin. He is the parts manager. Tell Ricky I sent you to him from Tractor Forum. Ricky has always given me great prices, better that I could get at any other dealer and he told me he will do the same for Tractor Forum members who buy from him. 

http://www.hutsoninc.com/russellville.htm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I might further suggest that you ask Ricky to transfer you to the shop and ask to speak to one of the mechanics who works on the F935's. They may be able to help you with your problem.


----------

